# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Is the antifa punching bag brain damaged?

## Frankenvoter

Hero Rufio Panman, Who Knocked Out Portland Antifa Thug, Will NOT Face Charges | saboteur365



"Antifa got hit so hard he is now officially retarded".
The antifa asswipe suffered "traumatic brain injury and a broken skull". 

THAT'S news I can use. 






> We now know that the patriot is a member of Gavin McInnes Proud Boys. His name is Rufio Panman.

----------

Big Dummy (07-09-2018),pjohns (07-09-2018),Quark (07-10-2018),Retiredat50 (07-09-2018),Rickity Plumber (07-10-2018),Rita Marley (07-10-2018),RMNIXON (07-09-2018),Rutabaga (07-09-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Oh well, when you play, you pay. He was not to bright to begin with.

----------

JustPassinThru (07-10-2018),Quark (07-10-2018)

----------


## Calypso Jones

She wanted to fight.   Why didn't he let her have it too.

----------

Rutabaga (07-09-2018),teeceetx (07-09-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

this never gets old.... :Thumbsup20:

----------

NORAD (07-10-2018),Rita Marley (07-10-2018),teeceetx (07-09-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> She wanted to fight.   Why didn't he let her have it too.


aww, she dont look like she was up to the task,,,notice how opens his palms with her,,,he let her slide....how much you wanna bet she don't get too close any more? :Thumbsup20:

----------

NORAD (07-10-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Oh well, when you play, you pay. He was not to bright to begin with.


Officially retarted means the scum gets his socialism wish. Disability payments and never having to work for the rest of his life.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018),Quark (07-10-2018),Rickity Plumber (07-10-2018),Rita Marley (07-10-2018)

----------


## Traddles

It isn't clear in that brief video clip, but the guy got decked after taking two swings with some sort of collapsible baton.

----------

Quark (07-10-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Officially retarted means the scum gets his socialism wish. Disability payments and never having to work for the rest of his life.


 Not that he was going to work to begin with. He probably would of gone for the nut check anyways.

----------

Big Dummy (07-09-2018),Quark (07-10-2018)

----------


## Old Tex

When you start something YOU are responsible for whatever happens next. 

Antifa is just a bunch of semi grown kids that are feeling the power of youth & doing stupid stuff because either they don't know better or they haven't thought through what could happen. In a way it's sad & in a way it's not sad, it's life. Better this happened to the guy that started it than the guy he was hitting with the baton. To bad they won't make him a poster child to show others.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018),Quark (07-10-2018),Rita Marley (07-10-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

Watching that video makes me smile every time.  How many times have we seen antifa attack a person?  Well, this is what the Right is going to do if they keep it up.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-09-2018),Quark (07-10-2018),Rita Marley (07-10-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

By the way, the antifa moron was ALREADY brain damaged.

----------

JustPassinThru (07-10-2018)

----------


## Ill-informed

I like how the Antifa guy was swinging the baton like a little girl. No doubt, in his mind, he was going to conquer his opponent like a super hero in his video games. Talk about waking up to reality.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-10-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Officially retarted means the scum gets his socialism wish. Disability payments and never having to work for the rest of his life.


Except now he won't know it.

----------

